
Interview with a Nigerian Internet Scammer - phsr
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/02/interview_with_16.html
======
maxklein
I don't think the interview is real. There are various phrases he uses that
are too American - like "take out loans", "I would use", "send faked letters",
"spend all of their time online", "up the chain, to someone", "build up
trust", "In the early days".

Those particular sentences are American constructs and would not usually be
used by foreigners, particular foreigners from a colonial english background.

~~~
nanijoe
Unless the interviewer re-phrased everything the "Scammer" told him, this
interview is certainly fake. Nigerians (in Nigeria) definitely don't talk like
the supposed scammer. FWIW, I'm Nigerian

------
fbu
"We had something called the recovery approach. A few months after the
original scam, we would approach the victim again, this time pretending to be
from the FBI, or the Nigerian Authorities."

I laughed, am I a bad person ?

~~~
prodigal_erik
No, a bad person would be nodding vigorously and taking notes.

